# Finally, The Blonde Joke To End All Blonde Jokes!!



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

* FINALLY, THE BLONDE JOKE TO  END**
ALL BLONDE  JOKES!


A blonde woman was speeding down the road in  her little red sports car
and
was pulled over by a woman  police officer who was also a  blonde.

The cop asked to see the blonde's driver's  license. She dug through her
purse and was getting  progressively more agitated. "What does it  look
like?" she finally  asked.

The policewoman replied, "It's square and it  has your picture on it."

The driver finally found a square mirror,  looked at it and handed it to
the
policewoman. "Here it is,"  she said.

The blonde officer looked at the mirror,  then handed it back saying,

"Okay, you can go. I didn't realize you were  a cop."
*


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

roflmao pds omg that's great !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

I thought so too middie! 
I love blonde jokes.


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

me too pds. i thought i heard most of them until this one lol


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2005)

Ahhh so,      I love my days to go like this 

kadesma...Thanks pds...


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

You're welcome Kadesma!!


----------

